# Olá-oi ( qual é mais coloquial?)



## pelus

No título já aparece a minha dúvida. 

*Oi-olá* : qual resulta mais coloquial?

E também saber quando colocar  vírgula:

Oi Marcela . . .
Oi, Marcela . . . 
Olá Marcela . . .
Olá, Marcela . . . 


_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Hoje, usa-se *oi *muito mais. Quanto à virgula, eu a coloco depois do "oi", mas muita gente não faz isso.

Não sei dizer se há uma regra, ou não.


----------



## Vanda

Pode usar os dois sem susto.  Gramaticalmente, a vírgula vem depois d_o oi,olá_.


----------



## pelus

WhoSoyEu said:


> Hoje, usa-se *oi *muito mais. Quanto à virgula, eu a coloco depois do "oi", mas muita gente não faz isso.
> 
> Não sei dizer se há uma regra, ou não.



Muito obrigada.

Eu também vejo que aparece mais freqüentemente *oi*, do que *olá*.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal ainda se usa muito o *Olá*.


----------



## pelus

Vanda said:


> Pode usar os dois sem susto.  Gramaticalmente, a vírgula vem depois d_o oi,olá_.



Obrigada.

Mesmo em espanhol.

Hola, Marcela....

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _



Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal ainda se usa muito o *Olá*.



Muito bem.  Sempre há uma coisinha diferente que faz ao país.  
Mesmo com Argentina /Paises indoamericanos e Espanha.

Obrigada.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Istriano

pelus said:


> Muito bem.  Sempre há uma coisinha diferente que faz ao país.
> Mesmo com Argentina /Paises indoamericanos e Espanha.


No Brasil e na Argentina: Tchau / Chau / Ciao
Em Portugal e na Espanha: Adeus /Adios


----------



## nihilum

Por convenção, a vírgula marca(ria) a função de vocativo.


----------



## pelus

Istriano said:


> No Brasil e na Argentina: Tchau / Chau / Ciao
> Em Portugal e na Espanha: Adeus /Adios


Na Argentina:

Chau / _Ciao_ (pela influência italiana, devida à imigração) e _bye _(bay)( pela influência da língua  inglesa, de estudo nas escolas)


_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> No Brasil e na Argentina: Tchau / Chau / Ciao
> Em Portugal e na Espanha: Adeus /Adios



No Brasil "adeus" não é usado?


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> No Brasil "adeus" não é usado?


É usado, mas tem um carácter definitivo. É só usado quando as pessoas não vão (ou acham que não vão) se encontrar nunca mais, é como o nosso "até sempre".


----------



## Csalrais

Hay otros hilos en el foro de Solo Español donde mucha gente, sobre todo latinoamericanos y también algunos españoles, mencionan que "adios" tiene para ellos ese mismo matiz de despedida definitiva. Es por eso que, según mi experiencia, expresiones como "hasta luego" o "nos vemos" son más habituales hoy en día entre conocidos y amigos.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alentugano said:


> É usado, mas tem um carácter definitivo. É só usado quando as pessoas não vão (ou acham que não vão) se encontrar nunca mais, é como o nosso "até sempre".



Em PtE psso dizê-lo as pessoas sem ter problemas ou está melhor de dizer "até logo"?

_P.S: Lembro-me da canção "hasta siempre" a mulher diz "hasta siempre" na fim, talvez seja igual ao "até sempre" né?_


----------



## pelus

Si nos centramos en el significado de la palabra "siempre", al saludar "hasta siempre", estaremos diciendo que nos despedimos hasta cualquier momento:  un minuto , dos, cincuenta, dos días, etc. Lo veo como un deseo de un encuentro en cualquier momento. Lo veo como un saludo con empatía, como una espera de reencontrar a la persona en todo momento. (Todo/siempre)

No obastante, lo he oído como expresando que quien saluda así, ya no desearía volver a ver a esa persona a la cual  saluda. Cosa que a mi ver, es una contradicción.


_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Alentugano

SãoEnrique said:


> Em PtE psso dizê-lo as pessoas sem ter problemas ou está melhor de dizer "até logo"? *Pode, sem problemas!*  Hoje em dia, no entanto, tenho a sensação de que o "adeus" é usado com menos frequência. Também usamos muito o Tchau, Até logo, Até já, Inté (coloquial)...


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Em PtE psso dizê-lo as pessoas sem ter problemas ou está melhor de dizer "até logo"?


 Também usam Até já!


----------



## Denis555

Adeus (Brasil) = Adieu (França) / Addio (Itália) / Adiós (Hispano-América ) 
Adeus (Portugal) = Adiós (Espanha)


----------



## Istriano

Bom dia (Brasil, Portugal) = Buen día (Argentina)
Tchau (Brasil) = Chau (Argentina)


----------



## Denis555

Até sempre (Brasil) = Hasta siempre (Argentina)
Até sempre (Portugal) = Até nunca mais (Brasil) / Adeus (Brasil)


----------



## SãoEnrique

_Hola que tal _¿Tal vez? 
Como se diz em português Brasileiro e Europeu, por favor?


----------



## Istriano

Em Portugal_ Que tal _pode se usar como em espanhol: para perguntar_ Como vai?_
No Brasil esse uso é raro. Nós usamos _que tal_ no sentido de ''Como você acha?'', ''Você aceita''? ou ''Você topa?'':  _Que tal uma cerveja gelada?_; _Que tal uma viagem para a Europa, só eu e você?_


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, há quem diga "oi", talvez influenciado pelas conversas na  internet (e outras variantes), e o carácter mais informal que me parece dar este "oi".

Pessoalmente, não consigo dizer/escrever "oi". Sempre disse e continuo a dizer "olá".   "Oi" não parece da minha variante...



Istriano said:


> No Brasil e na Argentina: Tchau / Chau / Ciao
> Em Portugal e na Espanha: Adeus /Adios




Em Portugal, também dizemos _tchau/chau_.


----------



## englishmania

SãoEnrique said:


> _Hola que tal _¿Tal vez?
> Como se diz em português Brasileiro e Europeu, por favor?



Olá, tudo bem? 
Olá, como estás?
Olá, está tudo?

Olá, como está? 
Olá, tudo bem?
Olá, como vai?

Português europeu


----------



## anaczz

Português brasileiro:

Oi, tudo bom?
Oi, tudo bem?
E aí? Tudo em cima?
Oi, como vai?

Um pouco mais formal:
Olá, como vai?
Olá, como está?
Olá, como tem passado?

(e outros...)


----------

